# Photographer Pete Souza Gets Married - In the White House!



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2013)

Perks of the job  


http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/21/21059979-presidential-party-obama-hosts-wedding-of-white-house-photographer-pete-souza?lite


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 21, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Perks of the job
> 
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/21/21059979-presidential-party-obama-hosts-wedding-of-white-house-photographer-pete-souza?lite


Pretty cool and maybe he can take the time off to go on his honeymoon in about 3 years  If you've seen the NatGeo documentary on him, the guy works insane hours.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2013)

But...who took the wedding pictures??


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But...who took the wedding pictures??



I heard it was done entirely with a wrist mount GoPro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But...who took the wedding pictures??
> ...


 
The President has been known to grab Pete's camera and snap a few photos.


----------

